# Opinions Please On Best Hitch For A Tahoe & 21rs



## jfred20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi guys,

I have to say I love this website.

We have a 2005 Tahoe Z71 Sport 4:10 gearing ratio, 5.7. We have just sold our boat and are looking to put a deposit on a 21RS. Can you give me some advice on what hitch set up would be the best.

I don't trust any of the salesman. We were looking last year and they told us we could tow a 25SS with my V8 4-Runner Sport. Then I found you guys and realized the dealers will tell you anything. We have 2 small boys and I want to be safe.

Thanks in advance.
Jennifer


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

With the 21RS, and a Tahoe, you will need a WD hitch. I have a Reese Trunnion type. I don't really know of any performance differences on the WD hitches. Since the 21RS is fairly short in overall length, you can probably get by with a friction bar type sway control. I know of a few people in this group that use a similar setup and have had no problems.

Another alternative would be an Equal-i-zer brand hitch, which combines WD and swaycontrol in one neat affordable little package. You would have to check with someone who has one though, as I have no personal experience with them.

A dual cam sway control may not be ideal for your setup at this time, as the DC requires a good bit of tongue wgt to work properly, and the 21RS is at the low end of that scale.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've got a similar setup to what you are thinking about. Our Yukon and 21RS are a good match. I use a friction sway control and it works well. We already had the reese equipment so the friction sway control was the easiest effective way to go for us. If I had to do it again from the start, I would get the equal-i-zer brand hitch which has the sway control built into the wd bars.

One thing I would really recommend upgrading to LT tires if you haven't already. The P rated tires these trucks come with have soft sidewalls which can flex and roll under a heavy load which can lead to sway. I changed ours two seasons ago and it made a huge difference in the way the truck handles when towing.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

Equal-i-zer !!! Just my 2 cents worth.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## jfred20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks guys! I want to see what the dealer will offer as far as a hitch goes.

Jennifer


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Equalizer, RvWholesalers.com $399 including shipping!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello and welcome Jennifer!

I used to tow a 25RSS with a Tahoe Z71. I use a EQUAL-I-ZER brand hitch, and it still serves me well today. No sway with either tow vehicle, and very easy to set up...no chains.

Sounds like they beefed up the Tahoe! (watch the rear diff! Mine burned up when the warranty expired!)


----------



## jfred20 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks again, everyone. We just got back from the dealer and we put a deposit on the 21RS. I hope I did OK on price. I took my printouts from Lakeshore RV, which I found from info from you guys. They were selling the 21RS for 15,899. I showed the dealer the paperwork and he called to make sure they had the same amenities and everything. So they matched it, the salesman was a little suprised by the price because he asked the salesman at Lakeshore a few different times if that price included everything but tax.

We did pay extra for the hitch and brake control thingy (sorry I cant' remember the name)it was an Equal-i-zer hitch so I felt good about that. I'm sure we paid too much for it $629 (hitch installed), brake thingy $199. so before tax it was $16,727. Do you think I did OK? The sticker price was close to $21,000. It was a very quick deal. Now I just hope the financing goes through for the guy who is buying our boat. The dealer said they would refund the deposit if our deal fell through.

I already printed out the pdi checklist. I hope I'm not jinxing myself.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea how much this website has helped. It was empowering walking in there and actually knowing what I was talking about, especially since I'm a girl!

Jennifer


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I paid a little less for the hitch (Equal-i-zer) and brake controller (Prodigy), but our local dealer would not quite match the Lakeshore price on a 28BHS. I think you did fine. We pick ours up on Saturday!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

You did fine! You could, of course, squeeze every nickle and get a better deal, but then you give up an "integrated" package that the dealer can help you with and resolve any problems. Best advice is to do the best you can, then don't look back. Couple years from now it won't make any difference.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You did good.









You re a girl,wow, you asked good smart questions and handled the dealer.
Who da known







You go girl







Equal opportunity learning here.


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have the Tahoe with the big V-8 but the less beefier rear end. We are going to try towing the 25 RSS, our tahoe is supposed to be able to haul 6800lbs. I was going to get the equalizer based on the reccomendations here, but, wanted to be really safe. So....we are getting the Hensley. I talked to the guys at Hensley and they called my dealer who is now selling Hensleys. We were able to finannce the hitch. We used the Lakeshore RV to get 4400 off of our trailer. I will get it next week, I will let you know how it goes. Good Luck.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good job Jenn! Sounds like you played the cards right.

Welcome KK!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just make sure the dealer and you are talking about the same equal-i-zer. You want an Equal-i-zer brand hitch. Not just an equalizing hitch, which is another name for a WD hitch. It has already happened to one or two members here, so just confirm it.

Sounds like you got a fair dealt though. Good luck with your new Outback.

Tim


----------



## jfred20 (Oct 18, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Just make sure the dealer and you are talking about the same equal-i-zer. You want an Equal-i-zer brand hitch. Not just an equalizing hitch, which is another name for a WD hitch. It has already happened to one or two members here, so just confirm it.
> 
> Sounds like you got a fair dealt though. Good luck with your new Outback.
> 
> ...


The salesman showed me the picture of the hitch and it was spelled Equal-i-zer so I think I'm good.

I told my husband once we get the trailer we have to clean the Tahoe and trailer up real nice and take a picture so we can put it with our signature, like the true Outbackers.

I'm sure I'll be back with more questions. I told my husband he needs to check out this forum but he's still pouting about having to sell his boat. It was really the best thing though. Our 2 boys 6 & 5 were just too restless on the boat. They need way more green space. I can't wait, I think they are going to have a blast. We are also getting a lab puppy Memorial Day weekend so it will be a true family experience.

Thanks again.

Jennifer


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

4th happiest day in my life was when I got a boat. Nice one, too. 26' inboard. 3rd happiest was when I got rid of the boat.

What was numbers 1 and 2 you ask? Number 2 was when I bought the Corvette. '74 red convertible! I think you can figure out number 1.







Hint: I don't have the Corvette anymore.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

vdub said:


> 4th happiest day in my life was when I got a boat. Nice one, too. 26' inboard. 3rd happiest was when I got rid of the boat.
> 
> What was numbers 1 and 2 you ask? Number 2 was when I bought the Corvette. '74 red convertible! I think you can figure out number 1.
> 
> ...


V,

Better hope your wife is not reading the boards.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

DW and kids excepted, of course...


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi jennifer action.

congrats on the new outback.

your tahoe will do just fine









we were at the dealer last weekend and a newbie was doing pdi, their tv was a beige z71 tahoe, the outback was 21rs, good looking combo.

enjoy your new trailer









darrel


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats Jennifer!

I just bought a used 21rs (pull w/Durango) and I'm a FEMALE too! I studied this site for 5 months, went out and negotiated the deal. My DH just accompanied me and let me take the lead.

See, WE CAN DO IT, TOO! Good luck-- you will enjoy it! We can't wait to pick ours up, too!


----------

